# CESU MOT DE PASSE



## Gabcoiff (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

C'est encore moi pour les cesus, désolée mais je voudrais demander vos lumières,  svp.
Ce soir, le pe m'a dit qu'il a appelé le centre Cesu, et le centre lui a dit qu'il faut demander mon NAN (j'ai déjà donné) et mon mot de passe + clé (je n'ai pas encore donné) puis le pe peut connecter sur mon compte et enregistrer les chèques. Il accepte de  rembourser les frais, il a vraiment dû mal à créer le compte pour lui (ne sait pas où pour cliquer car pas vu espace employeur).

Il y a un risque de lui donner notre mot de passe ? 
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il n'arrive pas à créer son compte, la vérité ou menti ?!

Merci pour pour aide. Bonne soirée à vous


----------



## Ariv42 (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir 
Maintenant qu'il l'a fait change ton mot de passe


----------



## Gabcoiff (30 Novembre 2022)

Merci Ariv42. Si j'ai bien compris le pe peut faire les démarches pour nous en prenant notre NAN + mot de passe et sans risque ?


----------



## Gabcoiff (30 Novembre 2022)

Quel site le pe peut "réussir" à créer son compte ? Svp


----------



## booboo (30 Novembre 2022)

Heu, non c'est pas comme ça que cela doit se faire .....
Vous donner le NAN et votre Rib pour que le parent complète les renseignements sur le site de son organisme CESU.


----------



## Ariv42 (30 Novembre 2022)

Désolé je n'ai pas encore utilisé les cesu


----------



## nounou ohana (30 Novembre 2022)

le parent s'y prend trop tard pour vous payer ce mois ci en cesu. si vous n'avez pas encore de compte il faut en créer un et non vous n'avez pas de mdp à lui donner


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Novembre 2022)

Heu … *je n’ai pas donné de mot de passe à l’employeur qui m’a payée intégralement par CESU* 🤨

C’était la 1ere fois que j’étais payée par CESU avec cet employeur 🤔


----------



## Nanou91 (30 Novembre 2022)

*BIEN SÛR QUE NON ON NE DONNE PAS SON MOT DE PASSE AU PARENT......
il n'en a pas besoin pour déclencher des Cesu*


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Novembre 2022)

Votre mot de passe est l’élément principal qui garantit la sécurité d’accès à votre espace personnel Cesu. Le maintenir privé et confidentiel doit être votre priorité. Ne le communiquez à personne et modifiez-le de façon régulière, c’est essentiel !


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Novembre 2022)

C’est indiqué noir sur Blanc

Et je n’ai JAMAIS donné mon mot de passe même aux anciens employeurs


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Novembre 2022)

En + l’employeur actuel m’en avait parlé qu’il avait l’intention de le faire en fin d’année, mais j’avais zappé, et m’a envoyé un sms le vendredi soir, que le virement par CESU était fait.

*Donc n’a absolument pas besoin du mot de passe pour faire le nécessaire*


----------



## zabeth 1 (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

il est pas doué votre PE ! 
comme les collègues, il n'a pas à avoir votre mot de passe, je ne l'ai jamais donné à aucun de mes PE qui me paient en CESU, et ils n'ont jamais eu aucun pb pour crééer leur compte. 
Il vous raconte n'importe quoi...
Et il est généreux _"Il accepte de rembourser les frais"_ !!!!  MDR


----------



## Griselda (1 Décembre 2022)

Je doute TRES Fortement que CESU lui aurait conseillé de te demander ton mot de passe...
IDE et MDP sont absolument personnel...


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

Ton employeur doit avoir des CESU sous forme de chéquier comme les tickets restaurants 

Si c'est le cas il doit te les donner et toi tu te connecte à ton espace CESU pour les rentrer 
Mais tu ne communique pas ton mot de passe à ton employeur 

Seul les versions dématérialisée peuvent être saisie par le parent employeur 
Il lui faut simplement ton NAN Pour qu'il puisse t'enregistrer comme bénéficiaire 

Demande lui qu'elle version de CESU il a


----------



## Griselda (1 Décembre 2022)

J'ai déjà eut des PE qui avaient des chèques CESU papier, il leur fallait alors gratter un numero caché (comme le jeu de loterie) pour l'enregistrer. C'était bien fait depuis leur compte à eux.


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

Oui il y a une case à gratter sur chaque titre, avec un code chiffres et de lettres qui s'affiche


----------



## Nanou91 (1 Décembre 2022)

Et Cesu a enfin compris qu'il ne fallait plus mettre de "zéro 0" et de "O" car on faisait pas la différence... 😂


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

Non toujours pas @Nanou91 
Je me suis encore pris la tète avec le o et 0 pendant 10 minutes


----------



## Nanou91 (1 Décembre 2022)

@assmatzam 
les derniers chéquiers que j'ai eus c'était des EDENRED et pas eu un seul O ou 0


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

@Nanou91  moi aussi ceux la


----------



## Nanou91 (1 Décembre 2022)

@assmatzam 
Alors j'ai eu du bol sur les 2 derniers chéquiers


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Décembre 2022)

*C’est nul le chéquier si c’est le cas, je donne du coup mon mot de passe car passer du temps pour qu’ils paient moins ... SÛREMENT PAS*

Je veux bien leur CESU à partir du moment que ça ne change rien à ma vie. Ils se débrouillent et changer de mot de passe au prochain employeur.

*Sinon ils peuvent tout payer en une fois, voir 2 ce qu’a fait un de mes employeurs actuel ce mois-ci.*


----------



## zabeth 1 (2 Décembre 2022)

En  téléchargeant, avec un smartphone, l'application CRCESU, on peut scanner les chèques CESU, c'est hyper rapide et très simple.
J'ai montré à mes PE comment faire, en 5 minutes c'est fait (et les sous 2  jours après sur mon compte)
N'hésitez pas à le faire.


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Je ne trouve pas cette application


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Ça y est je l'ai installé
Mon téléphone n'a pas de playstore donc j'avais du mal à la trouver

Effectivement tu scannes chaque chèque et ça te met toute les informations

Un gain de temps
Surtout que j'en ai tous les moi à enregistrer

Merciiiiiiii


----------



## zabeth 1 (2 Décembre 2022)

Assmatzam, 

c'est vraiment top et rapide. mais faut le savoir !!! bonne soirée


----------



## Gabcoiff (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous, 

Je suis vraiment désolée de vous répondre tardivement, j'étais malade !
Je vous remercie pour vos conseils. Le pe a eu des chèques cesu, elle a fait sur mon compte et je les ai reçu les paiements. J'ai changé mon mdp après.

Bonne journée à vous


----------

